# Slide ed 2012



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

Das Slide ED wird erst im März 2012 kommen, dafür aber in den "Super Enduro Ausstattungen". Das Slide ED kommt mit einem deutlich verbesserten Rahmen mit X12-Steckachse und dem neuen Slide Sattelrohr 31.6 mit Kabelführung. Es wird 2 Versionen geben. Das 8.0 kostet vorausichtlich 2499,-, das 10.0er 2999,-. Beide Versionen werden die Reverb an Bord haben. Die versionen werden nächste Woche online gehen. Also wer noch ein Slide ED erwischen will, sollte sich beeilen: Wer zuerst .......


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. Oktober 2011)

Klingt interessant. Welche Farbe werden sie haben und was wird das 10.0er wiegen?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Welche Farbe werden sie haben und was wird das 10.0er wiegen?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Hi wir designen gerade noch ein bisschen rum, das sind unsere letzten und deshalb kommen die auch recht spät. Die beiden Slide ED werden Alu Natur mit Klarlack und orangem Dekor passend zu dem Easton Havoc und den Atlas Kurbeln von Raceface. Dazu Havoc Vorbau, XO oder XTR sind wir noch nicht schlüssig, The One. Wird bestimmt der Oberhammer unter 13Kg.
Das 8.0 2499, 10.0 2999,- dann ev. mit dem Carbonlaufradsatz und einer besseren Gabel. Wird so die Topelite!!!!!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. Oktober 2011)

Ui. Das wird ja immer besser. Wenn es optisch jetzt noch stimmig ist, könnte es genau das Rad sein nach dem ich suche. Aber Orange ist schon mal gut. Eine meiner Lieblingsfarben.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Mithras (18. Oktober 2011)

klingt spannend!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Oktober 2011)

Federweg bleibt bei 160mm, oder wird der erweitert?
Das AM hat hat jetzt vo. u. hi 150, da müsste das ED doch wachsen?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (19. Oktober 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Das AM hat hat jetzt vo. u. hi 150...



Woher stammt jetzt diese Info?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## psycho82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide ED wird erst im März 2012 kommen, dafür aber in den "Super Enduro Ausstattungen". Das Slide ED kommt mit einem deutlich verbesserten Rahmen mit X12-Steckachse und dem neuen Slide Sattelrohr 31.6 mit Kabelführung. Es wird 2 Versionen geben. Das 8.0 kostet vorausichtlich 2499,-, das 10.0er 2999,-. Beide Versionen werden die Reverb an Bord haben. Die versionen werden nächste Woche online gehen. Also wer noch ein Slide ED erwischen will, sollte sich beeilen: Wer zuerst .......



Wie wird sich das Slide vom 2012er Swoop abgrenzen? Federweg? Bikeparkausrichtung?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2011)

warum gibt es kein 7.0 mehr. Machte fÃ¼r mich mehr sinn als alles andere, auch wenn das geld nicht die rolle spielen wÃ¼rde.
Und dann eben der preispunkt. mit 1800â¬ war das schon super attraktiv!
The one - dann doch bitte lieber eine saint, aber wenn eure kundschaft hauptsÃ¤chlich aus dem Mittelgebirge kommt und mal eins ein alpen X fÃ¤hrt, wÃ¤rs okay...


----------



## MK_79 (19. Oktober 2011)

Lieber eine Saint oder XTR Trail als The One. Die machen nur Probleme, ganz abgesehen von der eingebauten Bimmelei î


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Federweg bleibt bei 160mm, oder wird der erweitert?
> Das AM hat hat jetzt vo. u. hi 150, da müsste das ED doch wachsen?



Bodos absoluter Liebling: DAS SWOOP kommt doch mit 175!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Lieber eine Saint oder XTR Trail als The One. Die machen nur Probleme, ganz abgesehen von der eingebauten Bimmelei î



Werden wir Ã¼berlegen. Danke fÃ¼r die Info!!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum gibt es kein 7.0 mehr. Machte für mich mehr sinn als alles andere, auch wenn das geld nicht die rolle spielen würde.
> Und dann eben der preispunkt. mit 1800 war das schon super attraktiv!
> The one - dann doch bitte lieber eine saint, aber wenn eure kundschaft hauptsächlich aus dem Mittelgebirge kommt und mal eins ein alpen X fährt, wärs okay...



Wir müssen immer eine gewisse Stückzahl haben und die Slides für 2500 und 3000 laufen wesentlich besser.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Wie wird sich das Slide vom 2012er Swoop abgrenzen? Federweg? Bikeparkausrichtung?
> 
> Gruss
> Benny



Das Slide ist AM hat 140, das Slide ED hat 160 und das Swoop 175.
Bikeparktauglich sind sie alle.


----------



## psycho82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide ist AM hat 140, das Slide ED hat 160 und das Swoop 175.
> Bikeparktauglich sind sie alle.



175mm beim Swoop, hoert sich klasse an!Da darf man gespannt sein.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide ist AM hat 140, das Slide ED hat 160 und das Swoop 175.
> Bikeparktauglich sind sie alle.



Das AM ist vlll ein bisschen Bikeparktauglich, aber wenn ihr das sagt wird´s schon stimmen !


----------



## MK_79 (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide ist AM hat 140, das Slide ED hat 160 und das Swoop 175.
> Bikeparktauglich sind sie alle.



Gibt es für die EDs und das Swoop schon die Geo Daten (Bilder)? Sorry, falls ich es übersehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2011)

danke für die infos! 


Ich fand es super das beim 7.0ED schon eine Coil Gabel verbaut war. Ich will mit dem Talasmüll nichts am hut haben.

Das Formula bremsen, auch für euch, nur arbeit bedeuten sollte euch schon aufgefallen sein 
Solltet ihr es realisieren können, wirklich eine Saint oder XTR trail zu verbauen, wäre das schon mal ein großer unterschied zur konkurrenz. Da verbauen viele an den AM/Enduro bikes völlig unterdimensionierte Bremse aka Elixir oder RX...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

Voraussichtliche Spezifikation Slide ED 2012

Rahmen s. Anhang Alu Natur/ tangerine metalic

Slide ED 8.0:
 36Talas 160 R O/B PL (Van haben wir verworfen!), Float RP23 PL
Easton Havoc Vorbau orange, FSA Orbit 1.5, SRAM Reverb Stütze, Syntace Vector Lenker 7075, X9 kpl., The One, Easton Havoc Laufradsatz 20/150mm orange, Hans Dampf, Race Face Atlas Kurbel FR orange
Preis 2499,-

Slide ED 10.0:
 36Talas 160 RLC FIT PL , Float RP23 PL
Easton Havoc Vorbau orange, FSA Orbit 1.5, SRAM Reverb Stütze, Syntace Vector  Lenker 7075, SAINT KM810, KM 810, Easton Havoc Laufradsatz 20/150 mm orange, Hans Dampf, Race Face Atlas Kurbel FR orange
Preis 2799,-

Unserer Meinung nach: UNSCHLAGBAR


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Voraussichtliche Spezifikation Slide ED 2012
> 
> Rahmen s. Anhang Alu Natur/ tangerine metalic
> 
> ...



Da ist es!!


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (19. Oktober 2011)

Das schreit nach Bildern!!! Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus?
Und ja, bitte keine Formula's... Warum nicht mal eine RS-Ausstattung am ED? (Lyrik + Monarch zB.) ... also quasi mal ein 9.0


----------



## MK_79 (19. Oktober 2011)

Slide ED 10: Klingt gut, sieht hoffentlich auch gut aus und keine Formula. Warte auf jedenfall auf die ersten Bilder. Wollte diese Woche schon bei einer anderen Firma zuschlagen, aber jetzt warte ich erst mal. 
Wie sieht es mit der Geo aus?
Die Preise von Anfang an niedrig zu halten, finde ich super - das ist fair und kundenorientiert.


----------



## XamiS (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo lese hier auf dem Blog immer vom Slide 10.0ED, möchte aber das Slide 10.0AM, gibt es dies auch mit jener tollen Ausstattung, Farbe bzw. ab wann kann man das Bike bestellen?
Habe zwar einen Preis von 2999,-- gelesen, bin mir aber wegen der verschiedenen Aussagen nicht mehr schlüssig! 

Grüße


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide ist AM hat 140, das Slide ED hat 160 und das Swoop 175.
> Bikeparktauglich sind sie alle.



Wo zieht ihr da die Grenze? 
Was geht noch mit einem AM ab wann "braucht" man ein ED?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Wo zieht ihr da die Grenze?
> Was geht noch mit einem AM ab wann "braucht" man ein ED?



@All
Bevor hier immer weiter in verschieden Richtung gepostet wir ist es mal Zeit Begriffe zu determinieren. Es ist unglaublich was für ein bullshit hier verbreitet wird. Ein AM ist per Definitionen ein Alleskönner, der das klassische Race mit einem Marathon und ED zu vereinigen sucht.
Dabei ist klar der Antrieb und das Bergaufverhalten genauso, wenn nicht wichtiger als der Bikepark. Abfahrtsorintierte AM heissen ED mit mehr Federweg. Wer also einen 2.4er Fat Albert auf ein sportliches AM montiert ist genauso schlau, wie auf einen Porsche Geländereifen aufzuziehen. Hier wird immer wieder der Versuch gemacht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu erfinden. Schaut doch einfach in die Teste der Fachzeitschriften in denen das Slide 9.0 zum besten AM gewählt wurde. Seid ihr alle schlauer als die Tester? Das Skeen AM als Basis des Skeens (schnellstes Bike der Welt Bike 2010, der Inbegriff des Racefullies mit den schnellsten Rundenzeiten von Fumic und Platt) wurde von Bodo Probst auf 130mm gepimpt und wurde mit einem Preis von 3500 Euro 2. Bestes Bike der Welt in der aktuellen Bike!
ja was wollt ihr eigentlich? Das ist doch genau das Bike was man braucht. In jeder Lebenslage und Revier Top. Das ganze mehr endurolastig das Slide AM. Warum hier noch Diskussionen. Wer im Bikepark sein Glück sucht und im Wald auf Trails rumfahren will, der soll sich ein Slide DH und ein Black Sin kaufen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum dieser aggressive Tonfall? Ich für meinen Teil möchte lediglich eruieren ob wohl ein ED oder AM für mich die bessere Wahl ist und habe diesbezüglich eine nüchterne Frage gestellt.
In die von dir vielzitierten und irreführenderweise als "Fachzeitschriften" bezeichneten Heftchen (besser wäre "Werbeblättchen") werfe ich bereits seit 10 Jahren keinen Blick mehr.



Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle schlauer als die Tester?



Vielleicht nicht schlauer, viele hier sind aber mit Sicherheit objektiver.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Warum dieser aggressive Tonfall? Ich für meinen Teil möchte lediglich eruieren ob wohl ein ED oder AM für mich die bessere Wahl ist und habe diesbezüglich eine nüchterne Frage gestellt.
> In die von dir vielzitierten und irreführenderweise als "Fachzeitschriften" bezeichneten Heftchen (besser wäre "Werbeblättchen") werfe ich bereits seit 10 Jahren keinen Blick mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Servicehändler Radon bestellen, Probefahren, gibt es 100 in D.



Na das mit den Servicehändlern ist doch mal ein guter Tipp!  War mir nicht bekannt, dass man dort Radon Bikes Probefahren kann.

Heißt das ich kann bei einem Servicepartner unverbindlich ein Rad bestellen, eine Probefahrt machen und es, wenn es gefällt, auch gleich mitnehmen?


----------



## Mithras (22. Oktober 2011)

"der soll sich ein Slide DH und ein Black Sin kaufen." 

Das is mit Sicherheit die am Einsatzbereich angepassteste Lösung! 
Nur hat da nich jeder den Geldbeutel für  deswegen ja auch die Wollmilchsau sprich ein Bike für Alles!

Es ist denke (bzw. hoffe) ich auch jedem klar, der mit dem AM auf Waldautobahnen und Trails rumheizt, dass er nicht so schnell vom Fleck kommt, wie die Kollegen aufm HT und nicht so elegant über wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder schwebt wie die Kollegen auf der schweren DH Büchse! Aber er kann das halt mit einem Bike 

Und nun auch mal was lobenswertes @ Radon, ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinem Slide AM 6.0 ebenso zügig auf dem Trail wie im Bikepark unterwegs trotz  FA/NN Bereifung. Das Teil hat bisher ne echt gute Figur gemacht und hat für meinen Geschmack den "Alleskönner" ganz gut getroffen!


----------



## norisknoride (9. Dezember 2011)

Servus!

Habe vor 2 Jahren aus Budget-Gründen zum ZR Team 7 gegriffen und bin seit dem zufriedener Radon-Fahrer.

Eigentlich komm ich eher aus der Enduro-Ecke 
(War seiner Zeit mit im Aufbau vom Bikepark Beerfelden involviert), musste das aber wegen Diebstal meiner Kiste 2007 ,
meinem Studium und meiner kleinen Tochter erstma auf CC, Marathon und Touren mit dem ZR beschränken.

Bin wie gesagt sehr mit dem 2010er ZR (SRAM) zufrieden. Bin Erfurter~ und Inselsbergmarathon damit gefahren,
hab Usedom an einem Tag umrundet und in diesem Sommer haben wir zu dritt mit Frau, Kind 
(am Trailgator hinter mir  ) und je 15kg Packtaschen den Rennsteig hinter uns gebracht.
Das Rad ist super vielseitig und kann was wegstecken, ist aber eben doch kein Fully...

Nun suche ich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung in Richtung AM/ED. Mein Herz schlägt für's ED 9.0,
die Familienkasse und mein "Kaufmännisches Gewissen" schreien "AM 5.0"   

Ich werde hs im Mittelgebirge unterwegs seit, würd mir aber auch gern Tabarz und Ilmenau bzw. Abstecher in alpine Gefilde geben können.
Ich bin nicht sehr schwer (70kg) und im Fahrstil  (spätestens seit meine Tochter da ist ) eher vernunftgeleiteit, nach dem Motto "Safty first!"

Meint ihr ich kann auch mit den AMs richtig Spaß haben, oder würdet ihr lieber auf's ED sparen?


----------



## Mithras (9. Dezember 2011)

Och naja mein AM is auch schon diverse male durch den Bikepark gehuscht ... mit dem Fliegen hats der Laufradsatz nicht so, der is dann doch eher in Richtung AM ... und die Revelation is nich die "schnellste" .. sprich beim schnellen Fahren auf Wurzelteppichen isses recht holprig ... und der Dämpfer muss recht straff sein, sonst sackt er weg .. wobei mit 70 Kg sollt das auch nicht das Problem sein .. 

Mein AM 6.0 war definitiv ein enormer Unterschied zu meinem Cube LTD, habs nicht bereut, hat bisher auch den gröbsten Spass mitgemacht .. 
Der Federweg mit 150/140 is auch nicht übel, wenn ich an die 2007 er Specialized Enduros denke, die hatten auch nicht viel mehr und ne andere Gabel, LRS etc um das Gerät etwas Enduro-lastiger zu machen kann man auch peu a peu dazukaufen.
Nur mit nem Dämpfer mit Piggy oder nem Coil tut sich das Slide schwer...

Für Ilmenau und Rennsteig is das AM definitiv zu empfehlen


----------

